# Walter Grey is at the vet now



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Fingers crossed here!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Healing vibes and hope all goes well


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Hugs and prayers for Walter. Poor kitty.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Hope the vet figures it out quick! Poor Walter!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Poor Walter! Hoping the news will be good..............


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I hope Walter feels better


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Hope it's nothing serious and he's home soon!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh, I am so sorry ! I hope Walter Grey is fine and gets well very soon !


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone 

My big boy Walter is home

He is feeling alot better

This bout of constipation was not as bad as it was way back in June, he only needed one enema versus the three he had back then, even so it took him an hour to poop when it should have been an immediate result he also peed which is very good. Now it's a wait and see with odd x-ray views a thickening of his intestinal wall, it could as be as benign as inflammation or as bad as lymphoma.

Walter suffers from Megacolon like symptoms, without the proper dx testing of Megacolon, but in short it means he has difficulty passing stool. Which if managed properly with diet and exercise he can do well, being overweight makes the issue worse. If this cannot be managed by diet, it's meds and enemas at best, surgery to remove the enlarged part of the colon at worst.

Right now Walter is on a special prescription diet that has saved his life, he is down in weight from 17+ lbs to 13 lbs 14 oz tonight. Walter should be around 12lbs.

This is a scary diagnosis by itself, I'm hoping that he doesn't have cancer as well.

But at least for tonight he is feeling better


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Hoping it is just inflammation from the blockage, and that you can continue to improve his condition with careful diet. That is a significant weight loss!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Here is wishing Walter the best


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I was worried Walter hadn't peed and pooped since he came home so we are back so ee are back at the vet this morning. Walter had another x-ray, he is still is a little backed up so he's having another enema.

Exciting

At least the inflamation/ thicken of the intestinal wall looks a little better.

Poor Walter

Hopefully as he slims down this will get better for him.

Thanks everyone , just keep Walter in your thoughts


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Sorry Walter is having so much trouble, hope this one works for him today. Thinking of you both.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks Caddy, I had to leave him at the vet, I'll be picking him up later.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Walter is back home now, theory is his trouble might have been from him stealing Gracie's kibble.

i need to be more diligent about picking up her dish is all and we will see how it goes. Walter is more himself tonight after a total of 3 enemas, poor guy, he's pooped twice and peed. The take off of this is I have to stick to his dietary and weight loss regime, it is still possible he'll have trouble but it's a good sign that it's been seven months since his last constipation episode with a diet change alone.

so here's hoping that it's smooth sailing from here.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

twyla said:


> Walter is back home now, theory is his trouble might have been from him stealing Gracie's kibble.
> 
> i need to be more diligent about picking up her dish is all and we will see how it goes. Walter is more himself tonight after a total of 3 enemas, poor guy, he's pooped twice and peed. The take off of this is I have to stick to his dietary and weight loss regime, it is still possible he'll have trouble but it's a good sign that it's been seven months since his last constipation episode with a diet change alone.
> 
> so here's hoping that it's smooth sailing from here.



Poor Walter has sure been through a lot! Keeping fingers crossed that he will continue to recover!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Good mews, I am happy Walter is home. No more eating dog food, Walter !


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Oh this is good news, that he is home with his family and his xray looked better. Poor baby kitty! I used to see this a lot in the cat-only vet I worked at for 16 yrs. Is Walter on meds to soften his stool and also one to help him push it out? Sometimes they just don't have the mobility the colon needs to go and things can get backed up even though the stool is soft. I'm thrilled with his weight loss! That is something to be very proud of, cats can be very tough to change their ways, especially about eating! 
I hope he continues to do well and you get to the bottom of the problem. I know quite a few cats with MegaColon on the proper dose of daily meds, were very happy and healthy and lived normal long lives. 
Hugs to Walter (and to you to Twyla, I know your worried about your sweet boy!)


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank you AngelAviary


AngelAviary said:


> Is Walter on meds to soften his stool and also one to help him push it out?



Walter was on both cisapride and lactulose when he came home after 3 days at the vet after his episode of severe constipation for a week that was 7 months ago. 

Walter is on a prescription diet, the newest tool in treating Megacolon, Royal Canin Veterinary Diet Gastrointestinal Fiber Response Dry Cat Food. He has done incredibly well on this, he likes to eat it (a plus). The purpose is to produce high volume soft bulky easy to pass stool, which it does .

I did speak with the vet, if Walter continues to have trouble then medication will be incorporated into Walter's daily regime.

This morning my boy is feeling better acting more himself


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I'm sorry to read about poor Walter's troubles. It sounds very difficult. I sure hope something will work...glad he's feeling better today. That sounds promising. Gosh, I tell ya...these animals give us such a worry. Lots of good wishes coming Walter's way and yours of course!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so glad that he is feeling better. It can be very difficult keeping cats from getting into stuff - Tilly will help herself from the jar of kibble I keep for cat treats and for giving Pippin his medicine if I don't put the lid on tight enough, and I have to be very careful about shutting the door if I leave anything nice cooling on the counter. She hasn't yet progressed to opening the fridge, fortunately! But you obviously know exactly what you are doing, and how to avoid another episode.


----------

